# Florabase as subsrate



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

I was told that Florabase was an easy way to go having an established tank.
Just to add a layer.
You do not have to rinse it and it doesn't cloud the water.
Any feedback would be a big help.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

you sure is florabase, and not floramax?


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Red Sea FloraBase Planted Tank Substrate.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...=TheReefTank.com&subref=AA&CAWELAID=529147347


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been using it a little over a year and love it. The roots have never looked better.


----------



## sepehr (Sep 15, 2010)

Go for it, it's good stuff. I have a 3 inch layer of it in my 90 gallon tank and maintains the PH slighty acidic.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Florabase is great! It grows all plants fantastically! Well at least mine like it haha.


----------

